# Mozart recording for children



## cboyne

Hi there. I am new to the forum. I am trying to find the name of a recording I listened to as a child and I am hoping someone here can help. 

The recording was for children and was similar in style to the the Classical Kids series of recordings (Mr. Beethoven Lives Upstairs, Mr. Bach Comes to Call, etc.) but I believe it was produced by a different company.

The story follows two citizens of what turns out to by Mozart's fantasy world. They are called Ina and Klina and in the story they travel a great distance to visit Mozart's sister Nannerl believing she may know something about their diseased or missing King. Nannerl answers the duo's questions believing they are reporter's interviewing her about her life. At a certain point she describes Mozart's elaborate fantasy world and Ina and Klina realize that Nannerl is describing their world. It is then concluded that Mozart was their king and they are living in a world of make-believe. They persuade Nannerl to travel with them to their world and she does so. Upon arrival, Nannerl recognizes nearly everything that she sees as being part of her brother's make-believe world.

I had this recording on tape cassette as a child. The tape was misplaced and I have been looking for it for a number of years. Despite scouring the internet and other resources, I have not found a single bit of information.

If you know this recording I would appreciate hearing any information you might have.



Thank-you kindly,



Chris Boyne


----------



## cboyne

bump - sorry I am just really hoping someone who knows this recording might respond.


----------



## CFJ

Hi there Chris,
I found this post a few months ago as I was searching for the same recording. I've just tracked my old cassette down today and am in the process of converting it to CD. (I can't begin to tell you how happy I was to find it!!) 

It's called 'A Child's Look at...Mozart" 

Let me know if you'd like any more information!

Carrie


----------



## CFJ

As I'm new to the board I have restricted access and not really sure how the forum works. Would someone who has profile access be able to send an email to the user cboyne and let them know I've found this? I'm guessing that this user, like myself, only checked in for this purpose, and the post is a year old. 

Silly, I know. But I know what it's like to spend years searching for a childhood favourite and was lucky enough to find two that I was searching for on the same day. 

Thanks!


----------



## sisterweather

Hi Carrie,

I listened to this tape "A Child's Look at...Mozart" as a child and my family and I have been searching for it for years! We were so excited to see that you identified it! (Many internet searches did not reveal the title, so it was amazing to see the description on this forum.) We are located in Toronto and can't seem to find a copy anywhere. Have you had any luck converting it to CD or mp3? If so, we would love to have a copy! Please let me know if you still have access to it.

Many thanks! I can't tell you how excited we all are!
Jo


----------



## lans

Carrie,
Is there any way you can share this recording? I've been searching for this for years, and I've just stumbled upon this page. I can't tell you how excited I am to learn the name of this recording, but unfortunately it's impossible to find!! I would be very grateful to be able to listen to it again!

Lana



CFJ said:


> Hi there Chris,
> I found this post a few months ago as I was searching for the same recording. I've just tracked my old cassette down today and am in the process of converting it to CD. (I can't begin to tell you how happy I was to find it!!)
> 
> It's called 'A Child's Look at...Mozart"
> 
> Let me know if you'd like any more information!
> 
> Carrie


----------



## lans

Hi Jo,

Have you had any luck finding it? I am also in Toronto and would love to know!

Lana


----------



## lans

I would love to be able to contact you!

Lana


----------



## lans

Thanks for getting this forum started so that we could all find what we were looking for


----------



## lans

Sorry for all the comments!


----------



## scoutkeney

My mom tried to find this for me. She called everywhere and even checked with the CBC archives, but no luck


----------



## scoutkeney

Any chance you still have the cassette cover? Does it have info on which pieces Nannerl plays throughout?


----------



## bigshot

Could it be this piece?


----------



## Sesevera

I know this is a year later but I cannot find my copy of this cassette and would love to play it for my newborn son. Did you convert to CD? Any chance you are able to share?


----------



## Lumpchunker

My brother and I adored this cassette growing up (we still quote it from time to time!). I'd love to have a copy to share with my little niece!


----------



## cboyne

Carrie! I can't believe I missed your response. It has been ages since I started this thread and with no activity I had given up! I hope you see this. Did you manage to have the recording transferred to CD? Please contact me if you happen to see this. I don't seem to have access to the messaging system here either so please get in touch with me via e-mail- boyne116 (at) gmail.com

Thank-you!

Hope I hear from you.




Chris


----------



## cboyne

BIGSHOT- unfortunately that is not the recording.


----------



## missussenior

cboyne said:


> Hi there. I am new to the forum. I am trying to find the name of a recording I listened to as a child and I am hoping someone here can help.
> 
> The recording was for children and was similar in style to the the Classical Kids series of recordings (Mr. Beethoven Lives Upstairs, Mr. Bach Comes to Call, etc.) but I believe it was produced by a different company.
> 
> The story follows two citizens of what turns out to by Mozart's fantasy world. They are called Ina and Klina and in the story they travel a great distance to visit Mozart's sister Nannerl believing she may know something about their diseased or missing King. Nannerl answers the duo's questions believing they are reporter's interviewing her about her life. At a certain point she describes Mozart's elaborate fantasy world and Ina and Klina realize that Nannerl is describing their world. It is then concluded that Mozart was their king and they are living in a world of make-believe. They persuade Nannerl to travel with them to their world and she does so. Upon arrival, Nannerl recognizes nearly everything that she sees as being part of her brother's make-believe world.
> 
> I had this recording on tape cassette as a child. The tape was misplaced and I have been looking for it for a number of years. Despite scouring the internet and other resources, I have not found a single bit of information.
> 
> If you know this recording I would appreciate hearing any information you might have.
> 
> Thank-you kindly,
> 
> Chris Boyne


Hi, Chris!!! 
I'm nearly moved to tears to have finally found this thread! Please tell me (these years later) you've had luck finding a recording? Honestly, I've spent more than one sleepless night searching the internet for this album - I've downloaded EVERY Susan Hammond album looking for it.

Hoping to hear good news,

Alexandra


----------



## missussenior

Hi Lana! Did you have any luck getting your hands on it? Such a beloved recording! I have been searching for it for a few years now.


----------



## missussenior

Trying to reach my five post mark in order to private message you : )


----------



## missussenior

This would be four...


----------



## missussenior

And five..................


----------



## missussenior

*Jack Blum*

UPDATE: I have been in touch with Jack Blum! He has informed me he has exactly ONE copy of the tape, and that he has in fact had many requests for copies. I am working with him to digitize his copy, in order to reproduce it. He has asked that any interested parties make a modest (monetary) contribution to the effort; he has yet to say exactly how modest. I would ask that any interested parties be in touch with me, if you'd like to get a copy!

Thanks,

A. Senior.



cboyne said:


> Carrie! I can't believe I missed your response. It has been ages since I started this thread and with no activity I had given up! I hope you see this. Did you manage to have the recording transferred to CD? Please contact me if you happen to see this. I don't seem to have access to the messaging system here either so please get in touch with me via e-mail- boyne116 (at) gmail.com
> 
> Thank-you!
> 
> Hope I hear from you.
> 
> Chris


----------



## missussenior

Hi, Jo! 

If you scroll to the end of this thread, you'll see that (after YEARS!) I've finally gotten in touch with Jack Blum (apparently the only person who has a copy), and we are working on digitizing it for distribution to any interested parties. Please be in touch if you'd like in on it! He is requesting a "modest monetary contribution", yet to be defined. Hope to hear back from you,

A. Senior.


----------



## Lumpchunker

Hi there! 

I just saw this message and I'd be happy to contribute some cash and obtain a copy of this to share with my niece. My brother and I ADORED this when we were growing up! It's so awesome that you're putting the time and effort into digitizing it for a new age!

Lauren


----------



## childhoodclassics

Please let me know! I just found this thread, and have been looking for this recording for SO long! It was a huge part of my childhood that I'd love to share with my own kids. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

childhoodclassics said:


> Please let me know! I just found this thread, and have been looking for this recording for SO long! It was a huge part of my childhood that I'd love to share with my own kids. Thanks!


If someone knew I am sure this is the place to be, however the Thread is hardly used as you can see.


----------



## cboyne

I started this thread in February 2013 after having already searched for the recording for some time. I am very happy to say that I have finally found a digital copy of the recording and I have uploaded it to youtube for everyone to enjoy. I would like to thank Carrie (user CFJ) who responded in 2014 and who provided me with the digitized copy she had made from her original cassette.

Please enjoy!

Playlist featuring all 4 parts of the recording- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtsFZpjU-Y9TzjO0-IxRQNAlxJkZz-s7a

Part 1- 




Part 2- 




Part 3- 




Part 4-


----------



## Pugg

cboyne said:


> I started this thread in February 2013 after having already searched for the recording for some time. I am very happy to say that I have finally found a digital copy of the recording and I have uploaded it to youtube for everyone to enjoy. I would like to thank Carrie (user CFJ) who responded in 2014 and who provided me with the digitized copy she had made from her original cassette.
> 
> Please enjoy!
> 
> Playlist featuring all 4 parts of the recording- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtsFZpjU-Y9TzjO0-IxRQNAlxJkZz-s7a
> 
> Part 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 4-


Very nice that you found it and letting us know, thanks.


----------



## childhoodclassics

Thank you SO much!!


----------

